# Aaaarrrgggghhhhhhhh â™¥ï¸â™¥ï¸â™¥ï¸â™¥ï¸â™¥ï¸



## poiuytrewq (29 May 2019)

Guess whatâ€™s asleep on my chest, and has a hot little purry head stuck to my face.....


----------



## Pearlsasinger (29 May 2019)

Fantastic!

How did that happen?  Has he come home on his own, or did you manage to find him?


----------



## Lindylouanne (29 May 2019)

That is fantastic news, so pleased to hear Arlo is home. Where did you find him?


----------



## Meredith (29 May 2019)

YayðŸ˜€


----------



## Amymay (29 May 2019)

Brilliant.

When did he turn up?


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2019)

He's home????   What great news!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (29 May 2019)

I'm so happy to read your update. What a relief!


----------



## poiuytrewq (29 May 2019)

Yes!! I had left my phone in my car doing horses so missed 3 calls. Then saw an email saying that he was at a vets about 20 minutes away. After reading it several times just not believing it we rang up and sure enough he had been handed in about an hour before. 
So turns out he was in the complete opposite direction to all the sightings and so the searching. He showed up on a stable yard in a field poo picking with some children on Saturday, then again Sunday, they fed him and found how starving he was. Today they caught him (easily by the sounds of it) and took him to the vet where he was scanned for a chip. ðŸ˜Š
Heâ€™s incredibly tired, even his little face looks exhausted. Not so hungry now because these lovely people fed him but mad for water and very purry and seems really pleased to be back! 
Iâ€™m so so happy!!


----------



## Teajack (29 May 2019)

Oh that's fantastic news!  So pleased for you. x


----------



## Meowy Catkin (29 May 2019)

I hope you've had a word with him about not wondering off and getting lost again.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (29 May 2019)

Pics!!!!!

So pleased that he's home. ðŸ˜€ðŸ±ðŸ¡


----------



## BeckyFlowers (30 May 2019)

Arlo!  What amazing news, you (and Arlo) must be thrilled to bits to be reunited


----------



## silv (30 May 2019)

Such great news!


----------



## Mule (30 May 2019)

That's fantastic! I'm thrilled for you ðŸ˜€
You must be so relieved. I think we should all celebrate with an Arlo photo to finish the thread in style


----------



## EllenJay (30 May 2019)

That has made my day. So very happy for you xx


----------



## asmp (30 May 2019)

Brilliant!  Great news to start the day.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (30 May 2019)

Fab news! ðŸ’—


----------



## poiuytrewq (30 May 2019)

Faracat said:



			I hope you've had a word with him about not wondering off and getting lost again. 

Click to expand...

We are looking at gps collars/tags! Any recommendations anyone?! 

Iâ€™ve had very little sleep, firstly just buzzing secondly heâ€™s insisted on sleeping on me, including a few attempts at on my face ðŸ˜³ Iâ€™ve had frequent lickings and was happy for him to do it ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Midlifecrisis (30 May 2019)

Wow what fantastic news...confine Arlo to barracks for while but you know I bet the curiosity about the wider world has gone now!


----------



## Shady (30 May 2019)

Oh wow, can't tell you how happy I am to read this.


----------



## PapaverFollis (30 May 2019)

That's so amazing that he's back! You must be over the moon!


----------



## LaurenBay (30 May 2019)

I am so so happy for you! I have a huge smile on my face now!


----------



## Archangel (30 May 2019)

Fantastic news â¤ï¸ and â¤ï¸ to the lovely people that took him in and checked his chip. ðŸ’•ðŸ’•ðŸ’•


----------



## MotherOfChickens (30 May 2019)

brilliant


----------



## paddy555 (30 May 2019)

so pleased for you, I know how worrying they are.


----------



## scats (30 May 2019)

This has made my day!  So happy for you x


----------



## Roxylola (30 May 2019)

I've had nothing useful to add to your previous posts but I've been watching, so glad for you that he's back <3 <3


----------



## dogatemysalad (30 May 2019)

So happy for you and Arlo. It's incredible how cats manage to survive. My elderly blind and deaf cat with dementia survived for 3 weeks in freezing temperstures before we found her. 
I bet Arlo is a very happy cat right now.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (30 May 2019)

Archangel said:



			Fantastic news â¤ï¸ and â¤ï¸ to the lovely people that took him in and checked his chip. ðŸ’•ðŸ’•ðŸ’•
		
Click to expand...

Definitely this!


----------



## Blanche (30 May 2019)

A cat local to me has number three on this list and it seems to be quite good. It was at the end of my garden and its collar started beeping and flashing. My house is quite deep and they were on the lane so it has a bit of range. Whether you would hear it if he was in the middle of a wood I'm not sure.

https://www.buskerscat.com/best-cat-tracker-uk

My daughters cat was found earlier this year after nearly three years missing. He was just a pile of bones held together by his skin. He is doing better now but it is going to be a long road. Glad you got Arlo back.


----------



## Rosemary28 (30 May 2019)

Fantastic news, so glad he is home!


----------



## D66 (30 May 2019)

Im so pleased for you. 

... and Arlo, of course.


----------



## splashgirl45 (30 May 2019)

brilliant!!!!!!!


----------



## EventingMum (30 May 2019)

Fab news, so pleased for you both!


----------



## poiuytrewq (30 May 2019)

Archangel said:



			Fantastic news â¤ï¸ and â¤ï¸ to the lovely people that took him in and checked his chip. ðŸ’•ðŸ’•ðŸ’•
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. A mother and 3 girls 15,14 and 9. Any ideas of a thankyou gift I could take them?


----------



## Meredith (30 May 2019)

poiuytrewq said:



			Absolutely. A mother and 3 girls 15,14 and 9. Any ideas of a thankyou gift I could take them?
		
Click to expand...

If you want to give something other than the proverbial box of chocs
I know this â€œgives the game awayâ€ I suggest you check with their Mum first.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (30 May 2019)

A nice cat-related ornament, along with a box of chocs.


----------



## poiuytrewq (30 May 2019)

I have checked because I had no idea how old they were. She said they donâ€™t expect anything and are glad heâ€™s home but Iâ€™d kind of like to do something anyway to show I grateful I am. I thought some flowers for mum


----------



## Meredith (30 May 2019)

Chocs and flowers are always appreciated.


----------



## Clodagh (30 May 2019)

I'm so pleased for you. How aboutflowers for Mum and some chocolate lindt animals for the children?


----------



## HashRouge (30 May 2019)

I've been following your posts and I am so so happy he's home!!


----------



## EllenJay (30 May 2019)

poiuytrewq said:



			I have checked because I had no idea how old they were. She said they donâ€™t expect anything and are glad heâ€™s home but Iâ€™d kind of like to do something anyway to show I grateful I am. I thought some flowers for mum
		
Click to expand...

Years ago, I found a very elderly dog.  Contacted the police, kept the dog at my home for about 3 hours until the owner could be traced.
The best thank you gift was the look of joy on their faces when they were reunited with their pet.
Don't go overboard - a bunch of flowers and a sincere "thank you" will be enough, and appreciated xx


----------



## poiuytrewq (30 May 2019)

Just been round removing posters.... wow Iâ€™d put a lot up ðŸ˜‚
Got home and remembered a few more places so will go back out tomorrow. 
Still just so amazed, itâ€™s like itâ€™s not real! I dreamt he came home so many times and woke up disappointed. 
Heâ€™s still tired, alternating between eating and sleeping with the occasional bit of dog cleaning ðŸ¥°


----------



## Pinkvboots (30 May 2019)

Bless him he must have been so lost, I am so glad his home


----------



## BeckyFlowers (30 May 2019)

When my Daisy went missing for six weeks, and was found almost dead, once she came out of the hospital and came home with me she followed me round like a puppy for a good few days.  She was also really tired as she pretty much had no muscle left.  I bought the lady and little girl who found her a bouquet of flowers, some child-friendly chocolate and a thank you card.


----------



## chaps89 (31 May 2019)

I'm so glad he's back!


----------



## limestonelil (31 May 2019)

Brilliant news that Arlo is back. Flowers for mum and a box of biscuits to share maybe?


----------



## dogatemysalad (1 June 2019)

poiuytrewq said:



			I have checked because I had no idea how old they were. She said they donâ€™t expect anything and are glad heâ€™s home but Iâ€™d kind of like to do something anyway to show I grateful I am. I thought some flowers for mum
		
Click to expand...

The mum sounds like a really lovely person. Years ago, my dog had been missing for 24 hours and I got a call to say that he'd been found. I rushed to the house to find my dog exhausted with bleeding paws, lying in front of the fire and being stroked by the woman's children. The house had bare floor boards and  little furniture. The family was living in poverty and yet when I offered reward money, the mother refused it and simply said she was so happy that we'd got my much loved dog back. It was only when I pressed the money in her hand and said,  just buy something for the kids, that she accepted it. 
Some people are just lovely.


----------



## poiuytrewq (1 June 2019)

Thank you all so much for the lovely comments. Iâ€™d love to reply individually but my hands are kind of busy stroking a little ginger cat! ðŸ˜‚ 
I e not done the gift thing yet, simply because Iâ€™ve been quite busy and I feel bad about him currently being on lock down (not that heâ€™s shown and desire to go out) but I donâ€™t want to leave him too long alone shut in.


----------



## Mule (16 June 2019)

poiuytrewq said:



			Guess whatâ€™s asleep on my chest, and has a hot little purry head stuck to my face.....
		
Click to expand...

How's Arlo settling back in ðŸ±


----------



## poiuytrewq (22 June 2019)

mule said:



			How's Arlo settling back in ðŸ±
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s really well thank you! 
Heâ€™s still inside, heâ€™s not actually shown any interest in going out and we are going away for a few days shortly so itâ€™s easier to have him inside. My daughter will be here looking after everything but donâ€™t want her to have the hassle of getting him back inside! 
He has his gps collar which is a bit big but heâ€™s wearing it for periods inside to get used to it! 
He was seriously tired for about a week but is fully back to his tiger self now ðŸ¥°  he has a scary habit of jumping on our heads from the tops of doors as we walk through or off the banister when your half down the stairs ðŸ˜³ 
He joined back into the dogs instantly and itâ€™s as if heâ€™s never been away!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (22 June 2019)

What a little dude.  Photo please


----------



## Mule (22 June 2019)

poiuytrewq said:



			Heâ€™s really well thank you!
Heâ€™s still inside, heâ€™s not actually shown any interest in going out and we are going away for a few days shortly so itâ€™s easier to have him inside. My daughter will be here looking after everything but donâ€™t want her to have the hassle of getting him back inside!
He has his gps collar which is a bit big but heâ€™s wearing it for periods inside to get used to it!
He was seriously tired for about a week but is fully back to his tiger self now ðŸ¥°  he has a scary habit of jumping on our heads from the tops of doors as we walk through or off the banister when your half down the stairs ðŸ˜³
He joined back into the dogs instantly and itâ€™s as if heâ€™s never been away!
		
Click to expand...

He sounds so cute  The gps collar was a great idea.


----------



## TheresaW (24 June 2019)

I donâ€™t come into this section very often, so am late to the party.

I am sooooo happy for you and Arlo. I think I posted about how our old boy went missing for almost 6 weeks on your original post.  Heâ€™d had lots of teeth removed at the vets. When we got a note through the door saying heâ€™d been found and the address of where he was, even though as soon as I saw him I â€œknewâ€ it was him, I still had to open his mouth and have a look.

Cats are so naughty sometimes. I do wonder if they secretly have a little laugh at us?

How long was he missing in total?


----------



## Bernster (11 July 2019)

Me too but what lovely news.


----------



## poiuytrewq (2 August 2019)

TheresaW said:



			I donâ€™t come into this section very often, so am late to the party.

I am sooooo happy for you and Arlo. I think I posted about how our old boy went missing for almost 6 weeks on your original post.  Heâ€™d had lots of teeth removed at the vets. When we got a note through the door saying heâ€™d been found and the address of where he was, even though as soon as I saw him I â€œknewâ€ it was him, I still had to open his mouth and have a look.

Cats are so naughty sometimes. I do wonder if they secretly have a little laugh at us?

How long was he missing in total?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I missed this! Almost 8 weeks. 
Iâ€™m not sure heâ€™d have survived a whole lot longer in all honesty. He was looking back (and seeing the difference now) very very weak when we got him back. 

This week he caught his first mouse ðŸ˜€ we were very proud


----------

